
Chester Bennington: Linkin Park vocalist 'took his own life' - madmax108
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40676530
======
gao8a
Rest in peace. I regret never going out to see them live because I wasn't a
fan of their albums past Minutes to Midnight :(

------
kumarharsh
This is heartbreaking. Couldn't sleep much today.

